# Someone coming from behind, what to do?



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I recently fell twice hard because someone was coming from behind, I felt he/she was getting closer, I may run into him/her. Got panic, and fell. 

Basically, my rhythm was broken, changed edge too early because I did not get flat enough to avoid someone in that direction. The person may not get that close, just because I am a beginner, and don't know what is the right thing to do under this situation. 

I think I may have to options, one is just break and slow down, and get a nice run next time. Second is that continuing my run like nothing is happening. Because I pretty much can avoid anyone in front of me when they are heading to my direction. 

what do you think? Thanks in advance.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

bluebluesky said:


> I recently fell twice hard because someone was coming from behind, I felt he/she was getting closer, I may run into him/her. Got panic, and fell.
> 
> Basically, my rhythm was broken, changed edge too early because I did not get flat enough to avoid someone in that direction. The person may not get that close, just because I am a beginner, and don't know what is the right thing to do under this situation.
> 
> ...


I've had this problem too, best solution is to just keep going. Breaking down and slowing is the last thing someone is going to expect..if your trying to pass someone in a car and they just slammed on the brakes and pulled to 1 side chances are bad things would happen than if you had just kept driving and let them speed by...same rules apply.

Its proper etiquitte to call out which side your passing on if you are passing by quickly or in a tight area, I would much rather have someone yell LEFT SIDE as they are coming up on me so i know not to hook it to the left.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i think officially you do not have to worry about them they should be worrying about you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I was always told that it is the riders responsibility to avoid the people in front of them. So like wolf said ride in your same pattern and they will just go around you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Stevo22 said:


> So like wolf said ride in your same pattern and they will just go around you.


I think the key is to ride in your same pattern! I feel like a lot of beginners get a little spooked and make an erratic move to one side of the run or the other, which can can cause some problems if that was the side the uphill boarder was hoping to pass on.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

essentially nothing. you have the right of way.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

fit wing mirrors to the nose of your board;

or a rear facing helmet camera, with a nifty up display onto your retina?

otherwise, if someone is good enuff to pass you, they are good enuff to avoid you! you just concentrate on improving your skills and making sure you do not crash into someone in front of you!

simples!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

reach out & punch 'em, srsly. you get points for the number of people you knock down on the slopes. xtra points for skiers.













joking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Faster, overtaking traffic is always a nerve jangler to the newer rider. Your best course of action as you ride is to ride in a predictable pattern. Try not to use more than half the corridor width to make your turns and try to make everything equal and predictable. The faster rider "should" be watch you and getting a feel for your movement patterns. Just stay the course and do`nt make any sudden changes.



Call out and let me know you are coming.. on your left on your right whatever. Its the right thing to do.. and promotes a positive vibe.


Can'ts we all get along?

Rodney King


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> Call out and let me know you are coming.. on your left on your right whatever.


that's what i do, although i don't go so far as to say which side cuz usually i don't have that much time, but i'll yell out "coming through!" or "behind you!"

i learned that from waiting tables.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> that's what i do, although i don't go so far as to say which side cuz usually i don't have that much time, but i'll yell out "coming through!" or "behind you!"
> 
> i learned that from waiting tables.


I don't know if I agree with the calling out. When I was a beginner and I heard someone scream that they were behind me, I would freak the hell out and fall on my ass.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

i don't do it everytime, but in tight spaces i do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I must have a bright neon sign that I didnt notice that says "I have free candy" cause all the kids on the local hill were ominously drawn towards me when i was going down. It was weird cause I would be on a clear run and then BAM!!! I get cut off from my sweet line by some dumbass kids who came across the hill and sit down. Im getting tired of it cause I wiped so many times because they would be sitting under a drop that people take full speed. But I usually adjust my line if I see someone slower in front of me to pass them in the opposite direction that they are carving in.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> Call out and let me know you are coming.. on your left on your right whatever. Its the right thing to do.. and promotes a positive vibe.
> 
> 
> Can'ts we all get along?
> ...





N~R~G said:


> that's what i do, although i don't go so far as to say which side cuz usually i don't have that much time, but i'll yell out "coming through!" or "behind you!"
> 
> i learned that from waiting tables.


Same here. It's the best thing to do, but sometimes my mask dampens my voice and no one hears.

I hit and almost crushed a kid last week after I popped out of the woods... he was a tough little chap though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

All right, thank you guys for all your inputs. I appreciate it. 

Next time, I will try to keep the same pattern and stay calm. Actually, I already ride pretty fast. For those even faster than me, got to be the experienced riders, and know well about what to do.

PaoloSmythe, 
I got another idea, I should put a YIELD sign on my back (a STOP sign is kind of too much ). En.... maybe a NEW RIDER would be better, with flashing light on the helmet. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

bluebluesky said:


> with flashing light on the helmet.


i always thought it'd be fun to get a flashing light & go down the hill going reeeeroooo reeeeeroooo reeeeroooo, you know, like a siren


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

So many fuckwits wearing headphones ...sometimes it doubtful if they even hear you at all.

No offense to my headphone wearing brothers and sisters. I just think on a busy day riding groomers it would be wise for you to be able to hear whats going on around you so you can adjust accordingly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> So many fuckwits wearing headphones ...sometimes it doubtful if they even hear you at all.


harsh, bro...can't we all just get along?



btw, i LOVE your new avatar. being that i have kids i know what that's from...but i wonder how you do???


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> harsh, bro...can't we all just get along?
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i LOVE your new avatar. being that i have kids i know what that's from...but i wonder how you do???



Yea, sorry, don't mean to condemn all headphone wearing riders. Its just a small percentage that ruin it for the rest of us.

I have snobun to thank for my new avatar. I had no idea what or who Plank was (is) 

Paolo thinks he looks like a chip (french fry) ha ha.

Snobun refered me to Wiki to get me caught up on the history of Plank and the cartoon itself.

Thanks. good to hear from you. BTW everyone comments about my Heavenly boxer shorts in the locker room and I constantly get comments and a smile.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> BTW everyone comments about my Heavenly boxer shorts in the locker room and I constantly get comments and a smile.


awesome, glad they're getting good responses! honestly, that's probably one of the dopest SS gifts someone could get! you should post a pic on here so everyone else knows what you're talking about! i've tried to find them since then & can't find the site i bought them from...oh well, guess it was one of those "in the moment" type things...meant just for you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

After an incident of running into a skier who was taking up a large chunk of the trail (damn old fart, I still have a bump on my hip from it), I learned to stick close to the trees. If need be, yell out "right" or "left" when taking over someone in a crowded area. I still get worried in high high traffic areas, leafing it if necessary (on those packed green runs you have to traverse through at times).



oneplankawanka said:


> I have snobun to thank for my new avatar. I had no idea what or who Plank was (is)
> 
> Paolo thinks he looks like a chip (french fry) ha ha.
> 
> Snobun refered me to Wiki to get me caught up on the history of Plank and the cartoon itself.


:laugh: Yeah, I was surprised you didn't know who Plank was. I never really got into the cartoon myself, but I know who/what he(it?) is


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

how do you not know ed edd and eddie :thumbsdown:

op if someones coming up from behind just don't drop the soap kk


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> If need be, yell out "right" or "left" when taking over someone in a crowded area.


go figure my slow ass thinks it's too many words to let them know what side i'm coming up on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

you're allowed to pass people??? :dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

passing people obviously means that you're going too fast and you should have your pass revoked


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Last week I came out of the halfpipe and headed towards a jump that was pretty close to the exit. This jump was right after another jump, and I didnt see anyone coming down the first one when I was riding up to it. So I head up the jump, but I didnt really have enough speed to get any air (it was a small jump anyway) and all of a sudden I hear some kid right behind me yelling at me and calling me a jerk. Who was right in this case? I didnt cut him off or anything, but I guess it is kind of my responsibility to not go to slow for stuff.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Its the guys behind you who need to be cautious not you really...

I was at a local resort here night skiing through some choppy stuff on the side, and all of a sudden i hear this WATCH OUT and a skier flies by my left side and flew off this edge into a bunch of tree's. Scared the living shit out of me, seeing some guy go flying into a big hole with tree's...totally his fault but still. Luckily it was a "giant" treewell that he could just ride out back onto the area on the other side. For some reason he attempted to cut by on the inside, which was a dumb idea...


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been showing some friends the basics, hanging out on a lot of the easier runs lately... I feel really bad when I cause someone to fall by just, riding next to them. Mt. B is pretty crowded as it is, so it's pretty much inevitable you'll be riding next to people. I try to make eye contact, it seems to help to assure the person I* know what I'm doing and I'm* not gonna run smack into ya. I've even helped brace someone from falling before and helped them to keep on going down the hill, then went on my way... I think it might have weirded them out a little, but hey at least they didn't face plant!


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, the person up the hill has the responsibility to watch out for people below them. However, if you are sitting down and suddenly get up and move to the side without looking uphill first, don't be surprised if you get a 200 lb dude slamming into your back at 30 mph.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't worry about it and just keep doing what you're doing. The most important thing to do is to not make any drastic moves. The person behind u is always the one responsible.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Fack em, if you fall cause of them, TAKE EM DOWN WITH YOU MUHAHAHA


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

do what you do and stay confident, no need to worry

people in front have the right of way

coming from behind and passing i always call out "on your right" "on your left"


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Listen to the majority of responses, YOU have right of way and they must watch out for you, no matter how erratic your movements are (just try to keep a line if possible, if not that experienced don't worry about it). 

Two things I will say is unless you fall over accidentally or wipe, if you're going to stop on a trail, go to the side. I've seen my brother twice knee two girls in the head (both wore helmets thank god for his sake, not for my brother's knee obviously) on his skis when they literally stopped right freaking in front of him and I was behind him to see it. Do not stop abruptly in the middle of the path, esp when people are coming right up on you. That's just asking for a nasty wipe to occur.

Secondly, if you are merging with another trail, I don't care which has the "SLOW" sign for merging trails, both people are at fault if a collision happens because of it. It only takes one person to watch out for the other person whether they're in front or behind you speed wise when merging trails. So use caution and common sense for your sake due to the all the morons on the slopes these days.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Made me laugh when I read the title of the thread.

Just continue riding, if you stop they are more likely to hit you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

I need a name said:


> Made me laugh when I read the title of the thread.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I was at Tline last week and there was some guy who was running the same run as me almost every time. He kept bombing past me and just as we were within a few feet he would yell "Left!" or "Right!" I had no idea if he meant that he was on my left or that I should go left or if there was only a little beer left in the lodge and he would be right there.

Tline runs are not THAT small. You can easily avoid people. Like I did every time I passed the guy when he hucked into a pile of snow. I'd be 40 feet away and I'd yell "Left!" At least I got a kick out of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Mrs.Queez said:


> tatrapoma-nobuttsex.jpg


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Alternate caption: Pedophilia not permitted on this slope.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Hip Check


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Mrs.Queez said:


>


I have to say that picture is disturbing...looks like an adult getting it on with a kid. Good humor nonetheless , but I'd say it applies more so to the lifts by the look of the sign. Have to admit sneaking away to the back country for romping is a pretty decent turn-on


----------

